# New PRTS Video



## mhseal (Aug 30, 2011)

Puritan Reformed Theological Seminary on Vimeo


----------



## N. Eshelman (Aug 30, 2011)

Makes me glad to be a PRTS grad. Great preaching is the need of the day, for sure!


----------



## dudley (Aug 30, 2011)

I have heard wonderful things about this seminary.It is a conservative Calvinist seminary and the seminary's self-stated distinctiveness among other Reformed seminaries in North America is it' focus on experiential preaching and teaching and sound Reformed Theology and traditional Presbyterian Calvinist doctrine. Thank you for sharing this.


----------

